# Ducks and dry cut corn fields



## ghadarits (Dec 4, 2014)

I've never had a large cut cornfield that I had access to hunt but was wondering. Do ducks hit cut corn fields that aren't flooded in Georgia?

I've seen mallards in flooded cut corn in GA but never dry cut corn in GA.

Do any other waterfowl besides geese and mallards feed in dry cut corn?

Just wondering.


----------



## fowl player (Dec 4, 2014)

ghadarits said:


> I've never had a large cut cornfield that I had access to hunt but was wondering. Do ducks hit cut corn fields that aren't flooded in Georgia?
> 
> I've seen mallards in flooded cut corn in GA but never dry cut corn in GA.
> 
> ...



yea widgeon, gadwall, pintail a variety of others will use a dry field.  in ga........


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 4, 2014)

Negative. Now if you have one that has a low spot that floods they will land in it and walk out. But I have never heard of one dry feeding in this areas.


----------



## jeremyledford (Dec 4, 2014)

I haven't witnessed them landing in dry fields, but band reports prove that a lot of Ga ducks come from the same areas as the ones that land in Missouri and Arkansas fields. There's absolutely no reason that just because they're at the moment in Ga they say no to free food. 

The big difference of Arkansas vs ga is that we don't have ducks flying over all the time. Good luck on having birds fly over a field and start using it. Most of the time they are following water and just swamp/lake jumping.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 4, 2014)

I remember as a teenager in Sylvania Georgia that Woodies by the hundreds on bright nights would come off the river and fill up the soybean fields!!!! Had to shot them with FLASH LIGHTS!!!!


----------



## triton196 (Dec 4, 2014)

i had some friends that hunt in south ga and they called some in while goose hunting a cornfield.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 4, 2014)

I've drove past a low spot in a cow pasture off a refuge had 100 of so mallards in it. 30yds off a highway awesome site 2ins of standing water.


----------



## across the river (Dec 5, 2014)

ghadarits said:


> I've never had a large cut cornfield that I had access to hunt but was wondering. Do ducks hit cut corn fields that aren't flooded in Georgia?
> 
> I've seen mallards in flooded cut corn in GA but never dry cut corn in GA.
> 
> ...



Most all puddle ducks will land on dry land.  I have even seen wood ducks land in the middle of a cut wheat field to feed in Georgia, so it will happen.   The reason you see people hunting over cut corn some much up North is because the harvest coincides to hunting season.  There is fresh corn on the ground when the birds are there.   You aren't going to see it in Georgia, because fields here are harvested in September, and that field isn't going to offer a lot to a duck when he finally makes it down in December or January.


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 5, 2014)

across the river said:


> Most all puddle ducks will land on dry land.  I have even seen wood ducks land in the middle of a cut wheat field to feed in Georgia, so it will happen.   The reason you see people hunting over cut corn some much up North is because the harvest coincides to hunting season.  There is fresh corn on the ground when the birds are there.   You aren't going to see it in Georgia, because fields here are harvested in September, and that field isn't going to offer a lot to a duck when he finally makes it down in December or January.



Exactly.

Go to the Maryland Eastern shore, where the corn is cured in the field and harvested, and you will see all sort of waterfowl feeding in the fields, including swans, pintails, teal, and about anything else.

Mallard will feed on the shoulders of the road, with traffic whizzing by at 60 mph, being the wary creatures they are and all.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Dec 5, 2014)

We had a widgeon try to light in our goose decoy spread the other morning in a harrowed field.


----------

